# Goat Nerds talking



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So last night as always Ashley and I were conversing over IM and she says "take a look at this link."

And yadda yadda about the one goat so Im like "ok I'll bite let me take a look"

Im impressed so I tell her -- "You seem really to like her, you getting her?"

I dont remember the response but somehow it comes around to me emailing the breeder asking for more information and waiting anxiously for a response, hardly sleeping and now today I am the soon to be owner of God's Love Farm H Sadie come November when I go to visit Ashley :laugh:

She is BLACK :drool: :shades:

and later I look back at the listing and realize she is Blue eyed too. :shocked: (yah I know its pretty obviously displayed on the listing :hammer: I think I was to enamored by her udder :roll:  )

I have been wanting a black goat since I sold my black doe Jbug to maple hill farm tina.

This NJ girl is just a sucker for black and I have wanted an all black goat since I sold my unregistered one back like 5 years ago and WOW she just fell into my lap and I wasnt even looking. Love how that happens. Sadie's FF udder is very nice and I am pleased with the udders and body structure of other does with some of her same pedigree. So I know she is a solid doe all around despite her small size. 
She was a good mother, good milker and udder milks down nicely. So with all that for her how could I resist? :angelgoat: 



















http://www.meadowridgekennels.com/gpage133.html

PS after our FB status messages back and forth my brother calls us the Goat Nerds  :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I have to say... I didn't think she would actually buy her. LOL But she did. Cause I told her if she didn't then I would.  Thats all it took.. plus the black color and blue eyes helped I'm sure.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ooohhhh!! Very pretty! Congrats Stacey!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> I have to say... I didn't think she would actually buy her. LOL But she did. Cause I told her if she didn't then I would.  Thats all it took.. plus the black color and blue eyes helped I'm sure.


Im unpredictable sometimes what can I say :shrug:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful udder and beautiful black, blue-eyes goatie 

I have been called a goat nerd before too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My brother didn't mean it in a bad way at all - I thought it was funny and decided to embrase it too.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats Stacey!! She's gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So exciting!!! Congratulations!!

Love the goat nerds comment... my brother has been calling my best friend and I (my partner on the farm) "farm nerds". We joked about getting tshirts made in John Deere green and yellow. :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Stacey on your new doe......I love black goats to!  

Well, I haven't been called a "goat nerd" but I am known as the "goat lady" among friends and family......must be because I'm old! :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: GORGEOUS.....And just about my "dream" girl too!

Very :drool: worthy udder and such a dairy look to her too!

Congratulations :clap:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice! And Stacey, be happy you're still being called the "goat nerd." It quickly goes from that to "the goat lady," then "the crazy goat lady," and yes -- before long, you will become known as "THAT crazy OLd goat Lady!!!" I know it's happened to me! ;]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

im already known as the goat lady == I thought Goat Nerd was a totally new twist


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition, she sure is pretty!!! I've only had one all black LaMancha born and that was a buck kid, when I first got into the LaManchas. I had one all black doeling born when I had the Mini Oberhaslis-I sold out of them-but she ended up being the first Champion mini oberhasli I think-I was pretty excited, even though I no longer are her owner.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

citylights said:


> Very nice! And Stacey, be happy you're still being called the "goat nerd." It quickly goes from that to "the goat lady," then "the crazy goat lady," and yes -- before long, you will become known as "THAT crazy OLd goat Lady!!!" I know it's happened to me! ;]


Sorry Denise.... I've met you and I don't believe ANYONE has ever called you old! :scratch: I'll bite on the crazy goat lady though..... but hey aren't we all??????? :slapfloor: 

Your new girl is beautiful Stacey! I bet you must be soooooo excited. When are you getting her?

I'm waiting on my new girl to get here too.... just set up the transport and she will be here in November.... ugh soooooo far away. I was hoping to show her next month but she will have to wait until next year! <sigh>


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not til November 1st more then likely.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh so you get to go through the same torture of waiting like me then. :laugh: My new doe will be here Nov. 4th.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

UGH tell me about it. But I have plenty to keep my busy here with some tutoring I am doing, trying to find a new job and working extra for some girls going on vacation. 

once I bring Sadie home its full gear into breeding season.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So you can add this to the goat nerd category... Plus I figured some of you would get a kick out of this!

Yesterday the mail came and there was a big envelope from AGS - it was the 2010 Members Roster. I got so excited and immediately flipped through to find our listing and herd name since this is our first roster since we joined end of last year. Alyssa (my 12 year old) said "mom you're such a dork". LOL


----------

